# Blue-Nav oder -Chart



## Himmsel (17. Juli 2005)

Welches Kartenmaterial ist Detailreicher?
Das von Garmin oder jenes von Magellan?

Ich angle auf der Ostsee und dem Greifswalder Bodden
Jetzt soll ein GPS ins Haus und da nix besser sein kann als die Kartensoftware, entscheide ich bei der Firma, welche die besseren Karten liefert.

Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen?


Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Jirko (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallo christian #h

wenn du vorwiegend nur ein areal befischst würde ich dir empfehlen, die module für´s jeweilige gebiet zu ordern, da die vekorisierten seekarten auf der blue-nav-disc nicht unbedingt vor detailtreue strotzen #h


----------



## Himmsel (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Dank Dir!
Das wäre dann also ein Garmin Gerät.

Kann man da zu einem 10 Graustufen 176 GPSMAP greifen oder sind die 16 farbigen 176C GPSMAP vorteilhafter?
Wegen Sonne und Spiegelungen.

Das 276c ist mir einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Deep Sea (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*



			
				Himmsel schrieb:
			
		

> Dank Dir!
> Das wäre dann also ein Garmin Gerät.
> 
> Kann man da zu einem 10 Graustufen 176 GPSMAP greifen oder sind die 16 farbigen 176C GPSMAP vorteilhafter?
> ...



 #h Moin Himmsel,

ich habe seit ca. 2 Jahren ein Garmin 176 C im Einsatz (Boot und Auto) und bin zufrieden. #6


----------



## Himmsel (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Das 176C habe ich schon mal beäugen können.
Die Farben etwas verwaschen und bei Sonne ein wenig schwierig zu lesen.

Daher dachte ich auch an ein 176 mit 10 Graustufen, wenn das besser abzulesen geht als das 176c.
Ich habe die beiden nur leider noch nie vergleichen können


----------



## Jirko (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallo himmsel #h

suchst du nur nen reinen plotter ohne echolot, oder nen kombigerät? #h


----------



## Himmsel (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Ich leide teilweise an dem Wahn des Perfektionismus.
Ich will immer den ganzen Bildschirm für ein Gerät, er kann mir scheinbar nicht groß genug sein.
Obwohl ich draußen nicht vorhab, nur auf Bildschirme zu starren.

Gibt es den überhaupt gute Kombigeräte?
Als Echo soll das Lowrance 125 gut sein, da auch sehr viele Graustufen.


----------



## Jirko (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallo himmsel #h

klaro gibt´s gute kombigeräte, welche im preis sicherlich günstiger sind, als wenn du dir nen sololot nebst plotter anschaffst. weiterhin solltest du bedenken, daß nen lot nebst plotter viel gerödel mitsich bringt  (akkus, echolot, plotter, geber, gps-antenne blablabla) daran anschließend die frage, ob du auf der suche nach ner portableversion bist oder nen kahn hast, bei welchen du beides fest installieren möchtest? im ersteren fall wirst du an einem kombogerät nicht vorbeikommen, es sei denn, du möchtest mit ner schubkarre an´s wasser ...

...laß mal büdde hören, was du maximal investieren möchtest... dann gibt´s input #h

PS: du kannst bei einem kombogerät im split- oder singlescreenmodus fahren (lot & plotter oder nur lot bzw. nur plotter) #h


----------



## Himmsel (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Ich dachte die Batterie des Bootes anzuzapfen für die Geräte.
Eine Befestigung, aus dem sich die Geräte nach Gebrauch entfernen lassen und nur ein Stecker gezogen werden muß. Die Stromversorgung also fest installiert ist und ich nur die Geräte selber mitnehmen muß.
Das GPS soll eine integrierte Antenne haben, wie das Garmin 176(c) GPSMAP.
Beim Echo bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob (zuerst Saugnapf) Heckmontage oder später Durchbruch bzw. auflaminiert.

Ich denke, das zuerst ein GPS wichtiger ist, damit ich die Kanten, Berge richtig anfahren kann.
Ich bin das Kreuzpeilen über Tonnen usw. satt, von der Ostsee ganz zu schweigen.

Ein 176c kostet bei Ebay 350,-, ein 176 250,- Euronen.
Dazu 200,- für die Blue-Software.
Dann 280,- für das Lowrance.

Hast Du bessere Ideen?


Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Fünfkilo (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hallo Leute, 
nur Zur Info. Bei Magellan gibt es auch kleinere vorprogrammierte Seekarten. Kosten im empf. VK je 175 €. Die Daten sind exact dieselben, die auch auf der kompletten BlueNav CD oder dem BlueNav Kitt vorhanden sind. 

Desweiteren sind die Karten von Magellan laut Meinung vieler, wesentlich genauer als die von Garmin. Garmin verwendet die Karten von Transas (kommen aus der Berufsschifffahrt und enthalten daher viele Daten nicht, die für Hobbyangler,-segler etc interessant sind). Magellan verwendet hingegen die Navionics Karten, die zur Zeit mit Abstand der Marktführer für elektronishce Seekarten für die Sportschifffahrt sind. Die Detailtreue wurde auch in einem Vergleich der Zeitschrift Boote (oder Segeln :-?) bestätigt. Da waren die KArten von Navionics nämlich Testsieger. 

Bis denn dann!
Fünfkilo


----------



## Fünfkilo (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

ein interessanter Link:

http://www.dk-content.de/boote-magazin/pdf-archiv/technik/MiniPlotter0703.pdf


----------



## Himmsel (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Lieber ein Sportrak Color?

Hier steht was Magellan über seine Software selber denkt. Im zweiten Satz.


----------



## Fünfkilo (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Also ehrlich gesagt, ich würde einen MEridian Color vorziehen. Besseres Display, Speicher mit SD-Karten erweiterbar etc. 
Außerdem gibt es nur vorprogramiierte Karten für dei Meridian Serie, für díe SporTraks mußt du zwangsläufig die CD kaufen (das würde ich aber sowieso tun). Einzelne Karten lohnt sich kaum (175 € je Stück im Vergleich zu mitlerweile über 200 Seekarten auf CD-Rom für 249 bzs 269 €).

Fünfkilo


----------



## Himmsel (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Ich habe noch einmal über die Kartensoft nachgedacht:

Da ich nur angle (schleppe), interessieren mich nur die Details des Gewässers.
Damit meine ich Steine, viele Tiefenlinien und -angaben, Wracks, NSG's und sowas.
Die Angaben über einen Hafen, die ein Wasserwanderer z.B. benötigt, sind für mich nutzlos.

Wenn man die Blue-Soft unter diesem Aspekt betrachtet, wie sieht es dann aus?


Liebe Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Fünfkilo (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Solche Info's sind darüber hinaus natürlich auch vorhanden. Ein Tip: Sprich doch mal mit Herbert vom Angelwebshop, der verkauft, verleiht und benutzt diese Karten selber. Er ist davon überzeugt. 


Fünfkilo


----------



## Jirko (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallo himmsel #h

die seekarten auf der blue-nav sind sicherlich ne feine sache um sicher durch´s fahrwasser zu shippern. dennoch suchst du meist vergeblich nach der detailtreue im vergleich zur darstellung der seekarten via PC. speicher- und displaygrößenbedingt sind auf den geladenen karten via handgerät die klassischen tiefenlinien, untiefen etc., welcher für die sicherheit beim befahren der jeweiligen gewässerabschnitte unrelevant sind, meist nicht vorhanden! in manchen abschnitten findest du auch die detailtiefe, wie auf der monitordarstellung am heimischen PC. in anderen wiederum sind diese „spots“ fehlanzeige.

wenn du mir mal schreibst, welche gebiete du gerne befahren möchtest, kann ich heute abend gerne mal die entsprechenden seekarten auf mein sportrak color laden und mal luschern, wie sich die detailtreue im vergleich zur geladenen seekarte via PC darstellt. nen paar foddos von dem displaybild im vergleich zur seekartendarstellung auf dem monitor kann ich dir dann auch mit anhängen, damit du mal visuell nen überblick bekommst, wie sich die beiden gebiete auf dem handgerät / PC darstellen #h


----------



## Himmsel (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...dennoch suchst du meist vergeblich nach der detailtreue im vergleich zur darstellung der seekarten via PC. speicher- und displaygrößenbedingt sind auf den geladenen karten via handgerät die klassischen tiefenlinien, untiefen etc., welcher für die sicherheit beim befahren der jeweiligen gewässerabschnitte unrelevant sind, meist nicht vorhanden!


Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Die selbe Soft wird auf PC und Handgerät verschieden dargestellt?
Wozu dann ein überhaupt das kleine Gerät?
Dann kann ich ja gleich wieder abschätzen wie immer. Mit der großen Berufsschiffartskarte meines Gebietes war ich von der Detailtreue her zufrieden.
Ich wollte es nur einfach mal komfortabler.
Jetzt bin ich erstmal entsetzt.

Ein Kollege fährt mit den 176c und jetzt sogar dem 276c von Garmin auf dem Wasser rum.
Er hat die Bluechart 4.0 geladen. Die ist Jahre alt, aber da ist viel drauf zu finden.
Jetzt wollte ich auch ins Hitech Zeitalter und dachte, vielleicht ist Bluenav ja besser.

Mein Fahrensgebiet heißt bei Bluenav 5G204S
Beim BSH 1512


Gruß,
der erstmal sprachlose

EDIT:
Ich fand den Sportrak Color besser wegen seiner 240X160 Pixel im Gegensatz zum Meridian Color mit 160X120


----------



## Jirko (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallöli himmsel #h

ist „leider“ bitterer ernst  ein handgerät ersetzt keinen reinen kartenplotter, welcher mit modulen von den jeweiligen gebieten bestückt wird! wie gesagt, ich werde mir heute abend mal deine seegebiete auf´s sportrak laden und nen vergleich zur monitordarstellung hier reintackern.

aus anglerischer sicht sind die handgeräte dennoch ne „preisgünstige“ alternative, da du mit diesen vorher rausgesuchte spots am PC „punktgenau“ anpeilen kannst... für die zeitnahe suche von tiefenkanten, plateaus, untiefen usw., ist ein handgerät in den meisten fällen ungeeignet, da die detailtreue fehlt... leider.

aber nicht umsonst sind die kosten für die module der einzelnen seengebiete fast identisch zur kompletten disc von blue-nav, auf welcher du alle nautischen seekarten europas raufgepappt hast  #h


----------



## Fünfkilo (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hallo Jirko,
die einzelnen Kartenabschnitte der BlueNav CD enthalten exact die gleichen Daten wie eine vergleichbare vorprogrammierte Karten von Navionics. Der Preis hat nichts mit der Detailtreue zu tun sondern ist rein lizenztechnisch zu begründen (um das weiter auszuführen fehlt mit allerdings die Schreiblust ) )

Sicher hast du Recht, das Info's auf einem richtigen Seekartenplotter mit bis zu 11" besser und übersichtlicher aussehen und Info's besser zu deuten sind. Aber die Tiefenlinien, die du auf dem PC beim BlueNav hast, sind auch nachher auf dem Gerät.


----------



## Jirko (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallo fünfkilo #h


> Aber die Tiefenlinien, die du auf dem PC beim BlueNav hast, sind auch nachher auf dem Gerät.


kann ich leider nicht bestätigen! aber da ich nicht der nabel der welt bin, ist es natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen, daß ich was falsch mache  habe aber nicht nur 1 x diverse seekarten auf´s sportrak geschubst und beide displaydarstellungen (sportrak / monitor mit zoomen) miteinander verglichen und habe meist vergeblich nach den tiefenlinien, abbruchkanten etc. gesucht  #h


----------



## Fünfkilo (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hast du im Kartenmenü auf maritime Benutzung und höchstes Detaillevel eingestellt??


----------



## Jirko (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

...juuup fünfkilo, hab ich #h


----------



## AndreL (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hi, ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von der Magellan Software, aber ich benutze die BlueChart 7.0 von Garmin auf meinem GPSMap76CS und bei meiner Software ist die Darstellung auf dem Gerät die selbe wie auf dem PC. Ich nutze meine BlueChart um gezielt die Wracks und großen Steine anzufahren und zu beangeln und das klappt äußerst gut. Bei Garmin sind diese in der Datenbank als POI's gespeichert und konnen so auch direkt per Routing angefahren werden (sehr hilfreich). Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen jemanden mit auf der Ostsee der ein Magellan mit der Marinesoftware mit hatte und er konnte garnicht so recht glauben was meine Karte so alles darstellte, obwohl meine Software und mein Gerät ja nun soooooo viel schlechter waren als sein und seins nicht im Ansatz mitkam aber das gehört hier eigendlich nicht her........... #h


----------



## Fünfkilo (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Mmmhh. So richtig glauben kann ich das noch nicht, aber ich lasse mich je gerne überzeugen. Nenn mir doch mal ein Gebiet auf der BlueNav wo die Details nicht übereinstimmen. Würde ich mir sehr gerne einmal anschauen. #c


----------



## Jirko (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallo ansgar #h

ich werde heute abend mal ein paar vergleiche sporttrak-display / PC-monitor von ein paar seengebiete (zufallsprinzip ) ziehen und versuchen diese auf meine diggi zu bannen... morgen sind wir schlauer (du oder ich ) #h


----------



## Jirko (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallo ansgar #h

hab mir mal spaßenshalber die karte um trondheim geladen und den "hotspot" ævgrunnen im frøyfjord hereingezoomt. kartendarstellung marine & höchstes detail. mir ist bekannt, daß es in einigen regionen identische darstellungen in bezug auf untiefen, tiefenlinien etc. gibt... aber halt nur in sehr wenigen (habe schon einige karten geladen und direkte vergleiche zwischen der darstellung auf dem handgerät und dem monitor gezogen)... aber schau selbst:

sportrak ævgrunnen auf 180m gezoomt:







blue-nav via PC ævgrunnen auf 200m gezoomt:






...es wäre gnadenlos gut, wenn du als fachmann nen tip hättest, mit welchen einstellungsänderungen man(n) die gleiche auflösung und detailtreue erreichen kann... da ich mich aber schon intensivst belesen habe, ist dies wohl nen speicherproblem - leider. aber vielleicht weist du ja mehr... wünsch dir noch nen feinen abend #h


----------



## Fünfkilo (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Las mir mal 'nen nißchen Zeit. Ich schau da im Laufe des Tages mal rein. Ich meld mich.


----------



## Angelwebshop (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hi Männers,

die Frage die sich mir stellt ist ob Jirko die neuste Firmware geladen hat ( V5.34).

Denn dann müsste s auf jeden fall gehen.


----------



## Jirko (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallöli herbert #h

mööönsch, lange nix von dir gehört... hoffe, dir geht´s soweit bestens und die geschäfte brummen!

wenn es dann wirklich daran liegen sollte herbert, spendier ich dir´n paar edle tropfen wein zum norgeevent... auf diese idee bin ich nämlich noch garnicht gekommen! |kopfkrat... ich werde heute abend gleich mal luschern, welche version auf meinem sportrak schlummert... hab vielen dank für deinen hinweis #6


----------



## Fünfkilo (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

#6 Daruf bin ich auch nicht gekommen


----------



## Karstein (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

@ Fünfkilo, Jirko und Herbert: das, was Jirko an Tiefenlinien auf dem Sportrak Color vermisst, hatte auch ich auf selbigem Gerät gesucht und nicht gefunden. Hatte allerdings die Firmware nicht geupdatet.

@ Himmsel: ich habe jetzt ein Lowrance LMS 335cDF GPS-/ Echolot-Kombigerät mit einem Navionics-SD-Chip und möchte es auf dem Meer nie mehr missen! Im Vergleich zu den Handygeräten hast Du ein ordentlich großes Display, welches selbst bei strahlendem Sonneschein bestens zu erkennen ist.

Schau selbst:

















Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Jirko (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

...macht mich jetzt ganz kirre herbert... fahr gleich nach hause und lass hier auf arbeit alles fallen *grummelgrummel* ... bin echt gespannt, welche version auf meinem color schlummert! #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Jo Männers,

manchmal liegt es an kleinigkeíten.

PS: Jirko ich habe die Datei hier, und könnte Sie Dir per mail schicken !!!!


----------



## Jirko (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallöli herbert #h

besten dank für´s angebot #6 ziehe mir aber diese version zuhause von der magellanpage runter... iss ja im zip-format und nicht allzug groß... nochmals danke für dein angebot #h

PS: wenn dat wirklich daran liegen sollte, dann werde ich meine denkweise „paris-rom-erkner“ mal in die tonne treten und versuchen mal den ganz simplen weg zu gehen


----------



## Himmsel (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Wenn die Navionics Karten für Angler wirklich besser geeignet sein sollten als das was Garmin benutzt, habe ich da schon etwas in Auge 

LMS-480M ist z.B. hier für 599,- zu haben.

Ist mit 16 Graustufen besser als die 10 die Garmin zu bieten hätte.
Und 480X480 Pixel wollen auch erstmal geschlagen werden...

EDIT:
Das Tiefenlinienproblen gab es schon mal mit Lösung


----------



## Kunze (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hallo!

Das Problem hatten wir doch irgendwie schon...  |kopfkrat 

Daraufhin habe ich mein Magellan auch geupdatet.

Mittlerweile kann ich alle Tiefenlinie, die ich auf der Software sehe - auch auf 

dem Plotter des GPS Handgerätes sehen.

Der Tipp kam damals auch von dir - Herbert. #6 

Und jetzt macht das doppelt so viel Spaß.

Hab das ausführlich auf Andörja getestet. #h


----------



## Himmsel (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hier konnte ich z.B. finden, welchem Maßstab die Garmin Karte meines Fahrensgebietes zu Grunde liegen.

Leider habe ich immer noch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit :c
denn ein GPS kann nur so gut wie die Kartensoft, die darauf läuft...


----------



## Jirko (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

...du glückspilz bernd ... habe gerade den download von der page und upload auf´s sportrak hinter mir... trotz der neuen softwareversion 5.34 sieht der ævgrunnen nicht anders aus, als obiges bild... grummelgrummel #h


----------



## Jirko (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

...werde so langsam das gefühl nich los, daß es an dem SD chip (meridian) und dem internen speicher (sportrak) liegen könnte |kopfkrat... hatte ja damals schon einiges probiert, um die tiefenlinien sichtbar werden zu lassen – ohne erfolg. einzigst der upload der neuen softwareversion fehlte noch... nun ist dieser abgehakt und das gleiche abbild wie vorher.

@herbert & fünfkilo: versucht ihr doch mal die karten trondheim in´s sportrak zu laden und den ævgrunnen reinzuzoomen... hab zwar dunkelbraune haare, aber es ist ja nichts ausgeschlossen :m... vielen dank für eure hilfe #6

@bernd: könntest du mal trondheim auf deinen SD-chip schubsen und ævgrunnen beäugen? wäre feinst mein lieber #6


----------



## Himmsel (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

@ Jirko

Sichere die Basemap vom ST Color und lade die Karte dann rauf, wenn der Speicher zu klein sein soll jedenfalls.
Hier ist der Weg dazu mal beschrieben worden.

Könntest Du bitte mal die Karte vom Peenemünder Haken auf den PC laden und ein Screenshot davon machen oder zwei?
Eine Stelle vielleicht, wo viele Details sind?

Damit würde ich dann zu einem Kollegen rollen, der ein Garmin hat und vergleichen.
Büdde, büdde.


Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Jirko (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallöli himmsel #h

wenn ich´s heute abend schaffe (muß lange knuffen), werde ich nen screenshot machen und ihn dir dann hier reinstellen... wenn nicht heude, dann spätestens morgen #h

PS: vielen dank für´n groenveld-link #6 den hab ich aber auch schon abgegraben ... aber vielleicht hab ich ja was übersehen #h


----------



## Himmsel (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hier ist noch eine Anlaufstelle für das ST.
Groeni(Groenveld) ist hier auch vertreten und hilft immer #h

Gruß,
Christian

EDIT:
Die Insel Oie läuft an einem Ende langsam flach aus mit Steinen u.s.w.
Wenn Du davon ein Screenshot machen könntest?


----------



## Karstein (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*



			
				Himmsel schrieb:
			
		

> LMS-480M



Hat allerdings keinen Doppelfrequenzgeber? Aber Du nutzt das Gerät ja wahrscheinlich ausschließlich auf der Ostsee, oder? Da reicht der 200er Geber allemal.

Ein Farbdisplay ist schon ne feine Sache, da sind die Befeuerungen wesentlich besser zu erkennen. Kostet nur leider auch ein bisserl mehr.


----------



## Fünfkilo (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

@ Jirko: Kenn mich in der Ecke nicht wirklich gut aus. Gib mir doch mal jemand die Koordinaten von dem ævgrunnen.


----------



## Angelwebshop (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hi Ansgar,

063.38.2035 N
008.25.7144 E

Vie Spass


----------



## Fünfkilo (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Uuups. Da scheint tatsächlich was zu fehlen, sieht bei mir auf'm Meridian auch nicht anders aus. Herbert: Hast du das hinbekommen??


----------



## Fünfkilo (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Mit einem Meridian und der Standard Software sieht's gut aus:

Guckst du hier:


----------



## Jirko (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

...na da brat mir doch einer´n storch (oder nen kormoran? ) |kopfkrat... erschtemal nen digges danke an dich ansgar, daß du dir die mühe gemacht hast #6... sollte es wirklich am sportrak liegen? @herbert: hast du zufälligerweise ein ST color bei dir rumliegen, mit welchem du mal den spot raufpielen könntest? besten dank #h

PS: oder könnte es daran liegen, daß ich nach dem upload der soft vom PC auf´s sportrak den speicher nicht noch einmal gelöscht habe (geht ja aus der installationsanleitung hervor)? #h


----------



## Fünfkilo (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

@Jirko: Da nicht für. Welche Version hattest du denn vor deiner gestrigen umprogrammierung drauf? Ich habe noch einige ältere Versionen hier rumfliegen, vielleicht funktioniert es mit einer von denen.

Daran, dass du den Speicher nicht vollständig gelöscht hast, kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.


----------



## Kunze (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hallo!

@ Jirko: Hab mein Magellan gerade einem Boardie geliehen und kann kein Foto vom Grunnen beisteuern.

Eins ist fakt: Genau wie die Tiefenlinien auf der Software zu sehen sind, so 

sind sie auch auf meinem Meridian zu bewundern... #h


----------



## Jirko (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

halllöli ansgar #h

ich glaube 4.01... kann mich aber auch täuschen |kopfkrat #h


----------



## Kunze (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hallo!

Es haben doch noch andere Boardies ein ST Color nebst Software.

Vielleicht kann da noch Jemand aushelfen... |kopfkrat 

Wäre nett.  #h


----------



## Jirko (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallöli berndl #h

ansgar war ja schon so frei #6 und hat ævgrunnen auf seinem magellan hier reingestellst... dennoch vielen dank für deine hilfe mein bester #h


----------



## Jirko (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallo ansgar #h

musch nochmal´n büschen bohren... bitte um vergebung :


> Uuups. Da scheint tatsächlich was zu fehlen, sieht bei mir auf'm Meridian auch nicht anders aus. Herbert: Hast du das hinbekommen??





> Mit einem Meridian und der Standard Software sieht's gut aus:


hast du zwischendurch etwas an der einstellung geändert, oder warum hat´s auf einmal funktionuppelt? sach mal büdde was... dangäää #6


----------



## Kunze (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hallo Jirko!

Schon klar - aufem Meridian klappts.

Brauchen jetzt bloß ein Bild von nem SporTrak wo es funktioniert...    #h


----------



## Fünfkilo (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Ich habe den Meridian Color von Marine auf Standard umprogrammiert (beim Meridian gibt's zwei verschiedene Varianten). Ist ein bißchen strange, dass es mit Standard funktioniert, aber immerhin.


----------



## Jirko (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

@himmsel - bin gerade dabei, die seekarte um peenemünde auf´s sportrak zu laden... spätestens heute abend setz ich dir nen screenshot von oie rein #h

edit - erledischt himmsel: bis auf die äußere, 3. tiefenlinie, welche via blue-nav auf dem PC um die insel greifswalder oie dargestellt wird, auf dem sportrak aber nicht, sind alle daten vorhanden!... also auch hier fehlt ne tiefenlinie... aber für deinen bereich sicherlich unrelevant #h

PS: nochmals zu deinem hinweis, die basemap zu sichern, um noch mehr speicherplatz verfügbar zu haben: 20MB sind auf dem ST verfügbar... die vom seeareal trondheim & umgebung hat ne größe von 12.9MB... es dürfte ergo kein speicherproblem sein, warum die tiefenlinien auf dem ST nicht dargestellt werden  aber dennoch herzlichen dank für deinen tip #6


----------



## Himmsel (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Das Bild auf dem PC ist vielleicht noch besser?
Da sind dann auch etwaige Details dabei, die der ST nicht darstellt.
*hechel*


----------



## Jirko (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

...wie gesagt himmsel, *alle* daten (bis auf die 3. tiefenlinie), sind nach dem upload vorhanden #h


----------



## Himmsel (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Der Kollege von dem ich sprach hat mich sein GPS fotografieren lassen.
Er hat ein Wrack eingestellt und meinte, wenn man noch weiter reingeht, werden aus den gestrichelten Kreisen weitere Details.

Könnt Ihr bitte so nett sein und von dem Wrack ein Vergleichsbild einstellen mit der Navionics Software?

Unten im Bild steht 0,2 nm
Die Position:
N 54° 16.075'
E013°56.679'

Das muß auch irgentwo beim Peenemünder Haken sein.


Freue mich schon auf die Ergebnisse,
Christian


----------



## Jirko (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

...werde heute abend mal nen vergleich reinstellen himmsel #h


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

lade gerade das seegebiet auf den sportrack, mach dann gleich mal ein bild davon 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

so hier bilder vom sportrack












hier eins wo das wrack liegt






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Jirko (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

...grandios clarissa!... vielen dank für die unterstützung #6


----------



## Mirko (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hallo,

da mich dieses Thema auch brennend interessiert, welches nun das beste Kartenformat ist, würde ich gern mal wissen, wie ihr CMap-Karten einordnen würdet. Bisher kam so die Meinung durch, Navionics wäre besser (da detailreicher) als BlueChart für die Angelei geeignet. Dabei wurde aber das Format CMap ganz aussen vorgelassen. Dieses Format hat aber die letzten 5 oder 6 Jahre durchgängig den NMEA-Avard gewonnen. Das muss ja auch was zu bedeuten haben. Weiterhin habe ich in einem älteren Gerätetest des Boote-Magazin gelesen, dass Navionics-Karten mehr Infos bieten, aber leider eben solche, die mich nur wenig interessieren, wie Infos über Häfen o.ä. Während BlueChart und CMap bessere Darstellungen der Seekarte bieten (siehe hier).
Wie würdet ihr also die CMap-Karten einordnen?

Viele Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Lachsy (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallo mirko, hab hier mal ein bild von unserem Standard Horizon mit C-map 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Jirko (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

hallo mirko #h


> Bisher kam so die Meinung durch, Navionics wäre besser (da detailreicher) als BlueChart für die Angelei geeignet...


das in diesem vergleich c-map unerwähnt bleibt liegt sicherlich daran, daß für uns angler größtenteils die kombogeräte (fishfinder / plotter) bzw. hand-gps-geräte angewendet werden. und in diesem fall muß man(n) halt ("leider") auf die navionicsmodule bzw. blue-charts von garmin zurückgreifen, da c-map-module vorwiegend bei den reinen kartenplottern von furuno, raymarine, simrad & co. reingestöpselt werden... und diese plotter sind in der regel festeinbauplotter... und nicht unbedingt für lau zu haben 


> Wie würdet ihr also die CMap-Karten einordnen?


kann dir diesbezüglich leider keine praktischen erfahrungen vermitteln, aber aufgrund der vorwiegenden nutzung von c-map bei den obigen, hochwertigen plottern, ist c-map sicherlich DIE seekartensoftware schlechthin... für uns angler aber sicher´n büschen overdressed #h


----------



## Himmsel (30. Juli 2005)

*Blue-Nav oder -Chart oder C-MAP*

Hab ein wenig gegoogelt und alte Test's gefunden:

Hier von 4/2003 über die Seesoftmodule.

Hier von 6/2003 über z.B den 176c und Meridian Color im Vergleich.

Hier von 9/2002 über Hand-GPS-Geräte

Ein Garmin 176 s/w ist übrigens die beste Lösung von der *Ablesbarkeit* her.
Habe diverse Abhandelungen und Direktvergleiche in den Motorradforen gelesen.


----------



## Mirko (1. August 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Infos! Das ist wirklich super von euch. Wenn ich das alles so lese, werde ich wohl ab sofort von einem reinen Kartenplotter mit CMap-Modul träumen. 
Viele Grüße, Mirko


----------



## Kunze (5. August 2005)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hallo!

Hab gerade mein Magellan Meridian Gold (mit neustem Update 5.40)

wiederbekommen.

PS: Danke - alles im grünen Bereich. #6

Wenn noch aktuell und gewünscht, lad ich die Gegend rein und mach nen 

Foto von.

Wie gesagt, wenn noch aktuell... #h


----------



## andreasm (11. März 2006)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

@Jirko,

habt Ihr damals das Problem Sportrak Color mit den fehlenden Darstellungen gelöst?
Ich bin gerade an dieser Stelle. Habe die Kartendaten meiner nächsten Tour auf mein Sportrack geladen. Ich bin total enttäuscht weil viele Angaben auf dem GPS fehlen. (neuste Software 5.34, Höchstes Detail , Land bzw. Marine)

(alles gelöscht, neu geladen keine besseren Ergebnisse)

Meine Idee die Basemap zu sichern und Speicher frei zu machen hattest Du ja schon (siehe auch NaviBoard). Bist Du damals weitergekommen?|kopfkrat 

Andreas


----------



## Kunze (11. März 2006)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hallo Andreas!

Hab etwas Geduld - Jirko muß gerade auf Hitra angeln...  #h


----------



## andreasm (23. März 2006)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

ich muss es nocheinmal "hochholen"|kopfkrat 

oder hat jemand Erfahrung wie man auf einem Sportrak Color die Details besser anzeigen kann??;+ ;+ 

Andreas


----------



## Jirko (24. März 2006)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

moin andreas #h

habe mich bezüglich löschung der basemap damals nochemal schlau gemacht > bringt leider nix ... von den freien 20 MB belegen die karten ja eh meist nur max. 12 MB... dennoch ist das color nen feines gerät andreas. habe es ausgiebigst um kvenvær in betrieb gehabt und war von der präzision schwer begeistert... die phasenweise fehlenden tiefenlinien stören mich persönlich weniger, da ich eh im vorab die „spots“, welche ich aufsuchen möchte, am PC begutachte und dann direkt ansteuern kann... einziges manko ist sicherlich der nicht mögliche, spontane halt an vielversprechenden kanten... aber auch damit solltest du leben können  #h


----------



## Kunze (24. März 2006)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hallo andreasm!

Das Problem der fehlenden Tiefenlinien hast du aber auch auf einigen 

normalen Papierseekarten.

Es gibt halt Ecken von Norwegen, da ist das Vermessungsschiff alles andere 

als gründlich "rum geschippert".

Damit müssen wir einfach leben. #h


----------



## andreasm (24. März 2006)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

das kuriose ist ja, die Tiefenlinien sind auf der Darstellung im PC sichtbar nach der Übertragung zum GPS sind die Linien nicht auf dem GPS sichtbar.

Andreas


----------



## Kunze (24. März 2006)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

Hallo Andreas!

Sach mal konkret - welche Ecke du meinst.

Werd dann die Karte mal auf mein Meridian laden und luschern... #h


----------



## andreasm (24. März 2006)

*AW: Blue-Nav oder -Chart*

;+ Super, es interessiert mich ob das Meridian besser ist.;+ 

Lade bitte folgende Karte:
Dale to Bergen
1. Frage Wie groß ist die Karte/Datei die geladen wird??
beim Sportrak 12,5MB

2. ich habe folgenden Punkt gesetzt:
N61°08.216'
E6°32.384'
ich habe keine Tiefenlinien und nur wenige Tiefenangaben auf dem Sportrack
in dem Fjord

(noch ne dumme Frage wie kann man hier Bilder einfügen?, ich hätte mal den Vergleich eingefügt)

Andreas


----------

